# MTB vs Motorcycle Protective Gear



## imdickie (Sep 9, 2012)

I did a quick search and didn't come up with much. I ride MTB to cross train for desert motorcycle riding. I was at Interbike this year and it came to me that most of the protective gear was from the same companies and very similar.

Has anyone used gear across platforms like that? My guess is the motorcycle gear is set up to handle higher speed get offs. It would be nice to only buy one set of gear, even if it is shin guards or elbow pads.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

The motorcycle gear is much much heavier.


----------



## shellshocked (Jul 9, 2011)

Love my Moose gloves for MTB - nothing else is light enough or cool enough.


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

It really depends on the specific piece of gear. Fox makes the Launch and Titan series of armor that absolutely crosses over between MTB and MX. Same with TLD KG knee and EG elbow series of armor. Other gear, though, is definitely designed lighter/slimmer for MTB riding.

You can outfit yourself with a single set that crosses over, if you're ok with a medium weight set of shin and elbow pads.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

It was said above - it depends on the specific piece and riding you're doing. For downhill - gloves, goggles, elbow pads, and some of the chest protectors cross right over. Most of the knee guards for MX are designed to keep kicked up rocks away...


----------



## drew840 (Mar 4, 2013)

While some of the motorcyle gear will work for mountain biking I have found that the mountain biking gear doesn't quite hold up for motorcycles. My buddy was buying mtb gloves in bulk at discount and primarily using them for out in the desert on our dirt bikes. He quickly discovered the mountain bike gloves he was buying did not offer enough protection or padding for the type of riding that we do on dirt bikes. 

Also, like everyone else has said above, moto gear is much heavier in general. Some of it may work, but the weight and protection will vary depending on what you are looking at. I would never use my moto knee/shin guards for mountain biking - they are just too bulky and heavy.


----------



## FoolSoft (Sep 24, 2013)

For what it's worth, I've recently been using my dirt bike knee guards (Leatt Dual Axis) for mtb. These things are bomb-proof and they can be easily snapped on after you're geared up. A wee bit heavy perhaps, but knee and shin protection is crazy good. And they're super comfy. I basically forgot they were on while riding.

It's been cool, so I can't vouch for hot weather comfort, but I've been really surprised at how well they work. Every now and then, when I stand to climb, I just barely touch the inner edge of the knee guard on the frame. Not a biggie, however. Also, Leatt makes a mtb specific knee pad, but can't speak to it.


----------



## Shrek1 (Aug 1, 2013)

My Moose Sahara pants and jersey work well in the winter on my MTB. When it gets colder than 30 degrees I put on a base layer under the pants.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

*moto vs mtb gear*

I'm a long time MTBer and took up moto only a few years ago. I bought the best moto gear protection I could find. I enjoyed all that extra protection on my moto and got annoyed at getting bruised on my MTB so have now started wearing more and more of my moto gear while MTBing. It is great until the temps go over 80F then it gets too hot.


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

I always likened paintball gear to more effective MTB gear, than I did with motorcycle gear. Shorts, elbow, and knee pads, at least. These are more of a soft, impact absorbing gel/foam, which help when hitting hardpack and rocks, whereas most motorcycle gear is generally built for abrasion resistance instead of impact absorbsion.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't been on MX bike for a few years (since going MTB), but I remember the protection gear being massive comparing to my bike gear. 

I pulled out the MX gear thinking of using some of it, didn't work. The pants are super heavy duty and hard to move in, full face helmet is heavy and has little ventilation (works OK at speed), knee pads really designed to run under pants and don't stay well in place without full leg pants, they are also designed to fit inside a boot, so no full length on the shin, etc etc.

What I would be interested in, is finding a light MX glove with better palm protection than a typical MTB glove. The most palm protected glove I found in MTB is the Gyro Remedy (on my third pair). I see that MX gloves have thin palms for good bar feel, but no protection, like MTB gloves.

Anyone knows MX gloves with good palm protection? I really don't care much about the outside protection.


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Croz, probably the best option you will get for a MX glove crossover, is the Fox Bomber or Alpinestar SMX2 Air. They both have double layer pleather palms, mesh tops, and knuckle protection. I own a pair of the SMX2's, and really love them on the motorcycle. Planning to order a second pair and use the beaters for my MTB gloves.

Optionally, a pair of paintball gloves will work well also. They are generally double layered pleather palms as well, more thin for finger dexterity, and some padding or rubber on the top and knuckles for protection. I used to own a pair of Planet Eclipse Distortion gloves that worked fairly well.

Fox Bomber: Fox Racing Bomber Gloves - Motorcycle Superstore

A-star SMX2: Alpinestars SMX-2 Air Carbon Gloves - 2013 - Motorcycle Superstore

PE Distortion: Planet Eclipse 2011 Distortion Paintball Gloves - Black


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, I need to check those out. The remedy has Poron pad (like D3O, hardens on impact) which worked great for me so far, but it does not extend far enough into the palm, more on the side of the glove.


----------



## woofer2609 (Aug 14, 2009)

I interchange my gear between my dual sport snd mountain bike riding. I use mtb roach arm armour for both because it fits better than my Leatt arms. Same with knee protection. I have some Lizard Skins mtb armour that allows me to wear it under kevlar jeans and walk around off the bike.
For me it is a compromise as I lean towards gear that will stay in place for that dreaded first impact, even if it offers a little less impact protection. Even the best gear is no good if it slides out of place.
I looked a lot at the different CE ratings for mtb vs. M/C. Use those as a guidline. Gloves are a tough one, I would definitely use goatskin or other heavy gloves for mx use, but ride mtb with pretty thin gloves. I am really interested to try some of the d30 stuff. It also comes in varying thicknesses.


----------



## stanleyotdoors (Feb 20, 2014)

I rode both and feel naked on the mtb. I sometimes wear my moto elbow of knee pads on the mtb, but the knee guards feel like they waste energy bending them back and forth. Would like to see what others use.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I used some of my DH MTB DH gear when I first took up moto. But I replaced all of it with dirt bike specific gear pretty quickly. You can never have too much protection on a moto and it doesn't slow you down like it does on a mtb. It never get's about 80 where I ride the moto though.


----------

